# [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter



## Narbennarr (12. Juli 2015)

*[Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

*Noctua redux*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt*
*
1. Vorwort
2. Danksagung
3. Spezifikationen und technische Details
3.1 Technologien von Noctua

4. Impressionen
5. Praxis
6. Fazit
*

*Vorwort*

Mit der Noctua redux Serie legt Noctua beliebte und etablierte Modelle neu in einer austattungsärmeren Variante auf, wodurch sie entsprechend günstiger angeboten werden können. Dabei muss aber nicht auf eine umfassende Garantie verzichtet werden, die bei den redux Lüftern ganze 6 Jahre beträgt. Ich durfte mir einen Eindruck der Lüfter verschaffen, viel Spaß!
*In eigener Sache möchte ich erwähnen das weitere Leistungsdaten Schritt für Schritt folgen, daher bitte etwas Geduld 


*Danksagung*

Vielen Dank an Noctua für den schnellen und ausgesprochen freundlichen Kontakt, die Bereitstellung der Lüfter und natürlich für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.

*Spezifikationen und technische Details*

Noctua stellte mir 5 verschiedene Modelle der redux Serie zur Verfügung: *NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM, NF-P14s redux-1200, NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM, NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM* und* NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM*. Diese unterscheiden sich in Größe (80-140mm), Geschwindigkeit und, im Falle des Ersteren, auch in der Form.

*Die Spezifikationen im Überblick:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Unterschiede zu der Standard- und Industrieserie:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technologien von Noctua*

Da es einige Begriffe und nennenswerte Technologien in den Lüftern gibt, hier ein kleiner Überblick

*SSO:*
Noctuas selbststabilisierendes Öldrucklager, welches auch auf Langzeit einen leisen Betrieb gewährleisten soll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Blattgeometrie (Vortex-Control Notches)*
Versetzte Kerben (Notches), sollen für eine höhere Effektivität sorgen (höherer Druck), gleichzeitig aber die Geräuschemission vermindern durch versetzte Frequenzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*PWM IC mit SCD*
Der PWM Chip steuert die Lüfter weniger "hart", das soll typische PWM Probleme wie das PWM-Klicken oder das An- und Abschwellen verhindern. Gleichzeitig reduziert es den Strombedarf bis zu 50%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Impressionen*

Die Lüfter kommen in praktischen und schlichten Kartons



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben einem schlichten Schriftzug gibt es lediglich auf der Rückseite einen Aufkleber mit technischen Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch im Inneren ist alles auf das Wesentliche beschränkt, wirkt dabei aber durchaus edel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem Unboxing ergibt sich folgendes Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer tanzt mit seiner Form klar aus der Reihe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön zu sehen: Die unterschiedlichen Bohrungen des runden und des quadratischen Rahmens



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schauen wir uns die Kandidaten jeweils von beiden Seiten an

*NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NF-P14s redux-1200*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz abgespeckter Variante wurde erfreulicherweise nicht auf ein gesleevtes Kabel verzichtet, der Lieferumfang beschränkt sicher aber auf 4 Schrauben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Detailaufnahmen der technischen Highlights (Notches, SSO)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Praxis*

*Leistungseindruck* (weitere Werte folgen nach und nach!)
Als *Testsystem *dient ein i7 4790k (Stock) unter einem Noctua NH-D15. Die Lüfter wurden jeweils einmal in der Mitte und einmal außen angebracht und der Mittelwert genommen. Die Gehäuselüfter des Enthoo Primo wurden auf 750rpm fixiert (Silent Wings 2). Die Temperatur wurde jeweils nach 15 Minuten CoreDamage genommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Regelbereich*
Das Einsatzgebiet steht und fällt mit dem Regelbereich des Lüfters. Hier spielen die Noctuas wie immer ihre Stärke aus. Auch wenn die Lüfter nicht ganz soweit runterkommen wie die Standardvarianten (ca 100rpm mehr bei den redux) ist es doch beeindruckend! Exemplarisch nehme ich den NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM und NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM (die anderen verhalten sich nahezu identisch). Auf 1500rpm haben wir natürlich eine sehr hohe Maximalleistung und dennoch liegt seine Minimaldrehzahl bei extrem guten 450rpm, damit ist er quasi lautlos. Noch einen Schritt weiter gehen die 92mm und 80mm Variante. Hier können wir die Lüfter von 1800/1600rpm auf ~350rpm abremsen. Damit kann man auch kleine CPU Kühler lautlos bekommen.
Nebenbei ist auch die Drehzahlkurve von nahezu linear und als Anwender muss man nicht experimentieren da das Verhalten sehr vorhersehbar ist. Perfekt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lautstärke*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lautstärke ist, Noctua typisch, erstklassig. Dies gilt vor allem für das ausgezeichnete, nahezu perfekte SSO-Lager. Selbst auf wenigen Zentimetern Entfernung konnte ich weder im vertikalen noch horizontalen Betrieb Nebengeräusche ausmachen. Dies gilt für den spannungsgeregelten- wie auch für den PWM-Betrieb! Kein Schleifen, Rasseln, oder gar PWM-Klicken.
Sehr gut ist auch, dass die Lüfter wenig bis gar keine Vibrationen verursachen. Nur auf eine glatte Holzplatte gestellt gibt es leichte Resonanzen mit Störgeräuschen. Im festgeschraubten Betrieb sind keine festzustellen, daher ist es auch zu verschmerzen, dass weder der Rahmen entkoppelt ist noch Stifte beiliegen. Wer will kann diese nachbestellen!

*Fazit*

Was gibt es groß zu sagen? Bis auf die quasi nicht vorhandene Austattung bekommt man bei Noctua mal wieder ein absolutes Spitzenprodukt. Die Lüfter überzeugen nicht nur durch die hohe Maximalleistung, sondern auch durch den enormen Regelbereich. Dieser macht sie zu einem Allroundtalent für Übertakter, Casualuser und Silentfans. Apropo Silent: Auch am Lager der redux Lüfter gibt es nichts auszusetzen, Nebengeräusche sind nicht zu hören und, egal ob vertikal oder horizontal, sind Vibrationen auf ein Minimum reduziert. Dabei eigenen sie sich gleichermaßen für den Betrieb an einem Kühlkörper (hoher Druck, 120 Bohrungen bei der runden Variante) oder einfach als Gehäuselüfter.  Das i-Tüpfelchen bietet die perfekte, hochwertige Verarbeitung und sogar die Verpackung ist unkompliziert.
Zu kritisieren gibt es wenig. Die Ausstattung ist wirklich minimal, aber das war zu erwarten. Etwas zur Entkopplung wäre zwar schön, aber wie oben erwähnt fast überflüssig. Bleibt der Preis. Dieser ist für High-End Lüfter bzw Noctua zwar niedrig (aktuell fast 50% unter der Standardvariante), dennoch bewegt man sich immer noch in einem gehobenen Preisbereich für Lüfter. In Anbetracht des tollen Produktes und vor allem dem Support/Garantie, geht das in Ordnung.
Für mich sind die redux-Lüfter ein Top Produkt das nur von der "vollen" Variante übertroffen wird, daher 4.5 von 5!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





positiv|negativ
Leistung|Austattung
Regelbereich|
leise
Lager ohne Geräusche
Verarbeitung
gesleevte Kabel
6 Jahre Garantie
toller Support
​


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

1. Version ist Online, weitere Ergebnise sowie Verlinkung zu großen Fotos kommen noch im Laufe des Tages/der nächsten Tage


----------



## MfDoom (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Danke dafür. Sehr interessant und super übersichtlich aufgemacht ohne unnützen Schnickschnack 
Beim Bild zum Leistungseindruck fehlt eine Achsenbeschriftung.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der entscheidende Unterschied zu den normalen Noctuas die fehlende Lagerschale aus Metall (hier wahrscheinlich Kunststoff).


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Danke, an den Diagrammen arbeite ich noch, also einfach mal wieder reinschauen, dann kommen auch Werte zu den anderen Lüftern und die Achsenbeschreibung ergänze ich, danke für den Hinweis.

Genau, neben dem Rahmen und der Ausstattung unterscheidet sich vor allem das Lager. SSO vs SSO2. Die redux basieren dabei auf der "älteren" P-Serie, also z.b. dem NF-P14. Dies waren die vorgänger der jetzigen A-Serie wo eine Messingschale eingesetzt wird. Unterschiede im Lager konnte ich nicht hören, Langzeiterfahrung kann ich natürlich nicht geben


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Interessanter Test, die Redux waren bisher ja eher eine Lücke in den bereits verbreiteten Reviews.
Allerdings hab ich noch so meine Probleme mit den "gemessenen" Werten. Bei den Temperaturen fehlen mir bisher jegliche Angaben, die diese Ergebnis halbwegs nachvollziehbar machen. Sprich: welches Testsystem, offener oder geschlossener Aufbau, welcher Kühlkörper,...
Um einen nachvollziehbaren Vergleich zu ermöglichen, hätte ich vielleicht ein anderes Referenzmodell daneben gestellt und die Lüfter in Folge bei identischer Spannung respektive Drehzahl nebeneinandergestellt. Dann hat man wenigstens eine relative Instanz. Mehr ist im privaten Raum mit einfachen Mitteln wohl auch kaum noch möglich... ähnlich wie bei den Einschätzungen der Lautstärke, die hier ja leider nur subjektiv stattfinden können.

Fernab dessen ist der Test insgesamt aber gut gelungen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, was ich als Schlussfolgerung daraus ziehen soll.
Sprich: sind die Redux bei ihrer P/L eine ausnahmslose Empfehlung? Wie schlagen sie sich gegenüber ihren gleichpreisigen Kontrahenten?


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Hm die Angaben zum System sind mir tatsächlich verloren gegangen und werde natürlich nachgetragen, muss ich beim kopieren vergessen haben 
Test mit angepasster Drehzahl kommt.

Was gleichpreisige Vergleiche angeht kann ich mangels exemplare nicht viel sagen, der Spectre Pro befindet aber ungefähr im gleichen Preis und Drehzahlbereich

Eine eindeutige Empfehlung sind aber bei der Qualität


----------



## flotus1 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Den positiven Gesamteindruck kann ich bestätigen.
Habe letztens eine unserer älteren Worstations mit 6 von den Dingern (4 mal 92mm, 2 mal 80mm) ausgestattet.
Da waren vorher unerträglich laute Delta-Lüfter drin, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht etwas in der Art nur mit PWM Delta Electronics FFB0812EHE 80mm  und ähnliche in 92mm. Jetzt ist ziemliche Ruhe im Karton und die Kühlung ist trotzdem ausreichend.
Auch der Qualitätseindruck der Lüfter überzeugt, der Kunststoff wirkt hochwertig und die Verarbeitung ist stimmig.
Und wenn man sich vorher darüber im Klaren ist was man braucht muss man hier nicht für Zubehör zahlen das man gar nicht braucht sondern bekommt einfach einen hochwertigen Lüfter zum angemessenen Preis.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Hi Narbennarr,

sag mal bitte hast du die Lüfter einlaufen lassen und wenn "ja" wie lange?
hab vorhin meinen Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 120mm verbaut und..naja..bin von der Lautstärke etwas "enttäuscht" bzw.  er rattert mehr als erwartet. 
Hab's mit 5V, 7V und 12V versucht, auch mal ans Mainboard, bisher höre ich ein leichtes rattern. Wobei ich jetzt zwei stunden später das Gefühl habe es wird weniger. Momentan laut er mit 7V dennoch mußte ich den doppelt und dreifach entkoppeln, einfach ans Gehäuse schrauben ging gar nicht (für mich Flöhe-husten-Hörer).

Grüße Caduzzz


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Ich lass alle meine Lüfter 2 Stunden bei 12V einlaufen 
Bei den Noctua redux ist mir vor kurzem aufgefallen das die 3Pin Version etwas rattert, die PWM Varianten das aber nicht haben....warum weiß ich nicht


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Hi Narbennarr,

danke dir erst einmal. So, habe Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 120mm jetzt auch mal ca. 2 stunden bei 12V einlaufen lassen. 
Das Rattern ist weg, Hauptverursacher dafür war aber eher das Lüftergitter hinter dem Lüfter, hat sich wohl mit dem Magneten nicht vertragen(?). Habe den Lüfter auch nochmal dann eine Weile am Mainboard laufen lassen (so etwa 700-750 rpm), aber der ist mir immer noch zu brummig laut. Zieht zwar ordentlich Luft für die Umdrehungen, aber der ist jetzt wieder rausgeflogen, ein ständiges Hintergrundbrummen.

Von meinem Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm bin ich sehr begeistert, zieht ordentlich Luft und vollkommen nebengeräuschfrei, der ist wirklich super!

Die Noctua NF-P14s redux-900 140mm kann ich nur empfehlen. Klar bei 12V, verhältnismäßig, hörbar, aber lassen sich gut regeln und laufen angenehm ruhig (hängen jetzt am MoBo).

Vielleicht werde ich mir spaßeshalber zum Vergleich nochmal den Noctua NF-S12B redux-700 120mm holen, in der Hoffnung, dass der ruhiger ist (und die "Lüftereinheit" wieder hergestellt ist )

Grüße

edit: einfach noch einen zweiten Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm fix bei Caseking geholt und benutze den als Gehäuselüfter zum auspusten. Seeer leise und kräftig,, ein Traum!!!


----------



## Notafreak (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Super Review!
Hab mir gerade den nf-p14s-redux-1200 um 15€ bestellt.
Er kommt in mein Netzteil, wo standardmäßig ein 0.7A 140er (also 8.4W!! werkelt, der selbst auf 5V unerträglich laut ist).
Ich hoffe dieser hier läuft bei 5V an. Kühlung sollte ausreichen, das Netzteil muss nie über 100W liefern.


----------



## idge (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua redux - Lüfter*

Was ich mich frage - hört man eigentlich einen Unterschied zu den Standard-Noctuas wenn man die eh auf 900-800 runterregelt?
Ich hatte mal einen auf 1200rpm gehört, der war definitiv lauter als der A15, auf deinem Diagramm sieht es aus als seien sie vom Lautstärkeverhalten her identisch...ist jetzt natürlich auch eine Frage der subjektiven Wahrnehmung. Leider hatte ich damals keine Gelegenheit das selber zu testen und hab einfach die teureren genommen.
Ob man sich hier evtl doch ne Stange Geld sparen kann? Die nächste Fuhre Lüfter die ich kaufen will soll im Super-Silentbereich (sub 700)  betrieben werden.


----------

